# Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe



## cpt.nemo (3. Jan. 2011)

Meine Fische sind wie meine Schildkröte. Die schläft auch nicht im Winter.
2 davon stehen zwar öfters ruhig im Wasser und dösen (wenn sie nicht grad zum betteln kommen). Aber der eine kruschelt den ganzen Tag am Boden nach Essbarem:crazy

Naja, wenn Eis drauf wäre täten sie es vielleicht auch. Nur dann würd ich es nicht sehen


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Moin Brigitte,

in meinem ersten Teich schwimmen ja auch noch ein paar Goldfische (2-3) herum.
Diese konnte ich bei klarem Eis auch des öfteren unter Wasser erspähen, wie sie auf Futtersuche waren und den Teich erkundet hatten.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## alex.irmi (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Meine __ Störe und Forelllen halten auch keine Winterruhe nur meine Karpfen und Schleien


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Hallo,
bei Stören ist das klar. Darum sollte man ja auch nicht __ Störe und Koi zusammen halten..

Meine Koi pennen auch nicht den ganzen Winter. Eben gabs bei 4° Wassertemperatur ein paar Brocken Futter.


----------



## maritim (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

meine koi schwimmen gemütlich durch den teich und gründeln fleißig. sie legen sich sehr selten ab.
habe eine ca. 5m² eisfreie stelle im teich und meine koi klettern fast aufs eis, wenn ich an den teich gehe.
alle drei tage bekommen sie etwas  winterfutter von mir. 
die teichtemperatur liegt bei ca. 4 bis 5 grad. 
meine not-teichheizung steht auf 3 grad und ist in diesem winter insgesamt 21 stunden gelaufen.
der vliesfilter und patronenfilter werden momentan 1500 l die stunde angefahren. 
wenn die außentemperaturen am tag über die teichtemperatur steigen, dann verdoppele ich durchfluss menge. 
sind die außentemperaturen niedriger als die teichtemperatur, dann fahre ich die durch flussmenge wieder auf 1500 l runter.

die restliche filteranlage ist nicht in betrieb.


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*


Meine Koi kann ich nicht sehen. Eis und 10 cm Schnee lassen das nicht zu. Nur am Einlauf  (40 auf 40) der noch frei ist, kommen mal ein paar Goldis vorbei, ich hoffe dem rest gehts auch gut :beten1


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Noch ist alles im Rahmen Peter, aber achte auf die Wassertemperatur wenn es taut, soll ja Donnerstag so weit sein.


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Na logisch,der __ wasserschlauch liegt schon bereit


----------



## maritim (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

hallo uwe,

danke für den hinweis. habe auch schon alle notfallmaßnamen getroffen.
teichheizung stelle ich morgen auf 5 grad ein und der __ wasserschlauch liegt auch schon am teich.
mit dem wasserschlauch kann ich zur not leitungswasser in den teich leiten, falls die temperatur  massiv fallen sollte.


----------



## cpt.nemo (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Ist alles anscheinend ganz normal bei meinen Fischen, Bin ich ja froh.
Sie bekommen alle 2-3 Tage etwas Wintersinkfutter. Die Wassertemperatur liegt konstant  zwischen 5 und 6 Grad.
Die Wasserwerte messe ich auch regelmäßig, da mein Filter zur Zeit nicht läuft.
Alles im grünen Bereich.
Hoffen wir, daß es auch so bleibt.


----------



## alex.irmi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Hallo liebe UWE. hab keine koi im teich normale schuppen und spiegel karpfen und die tun sich gegenseitig gar nicht nur __ störe sind bis 0,5 grad aktiv karpfen nur bis 5 grad füttere ja auch meine störe jeden tag im winter gruß alex.irmi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

Hallo,
ich wollte es nur gesagt haben  Aber bei 350m³ muss man sich eh keine großen Gedanken machen.
Da kann man sich ja aus dem Weg gehen


----------



## alex.irmi (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Meine Fische halten nichts von Winterruhe*

genau so ist es uwe deshalb hab ich auch nur einen minimalen besatz im teich


----------

